# Determining Max Stable Height



## MontanaQ (Feb 15, 2019)

If this does not belong please feel free to guide me to a better location!

Hello everyone,

I am currently building a camper off an old 1965 Forester frame. My main concern is that the trailer is fairly narrow and high - and I don't know how to determine a maximum height that would be most stable while maximizing head space. 

These are approximate dimensions. The trailer is 14' and the buildable frame area is about 10'. My frame is about ~60" wide and the tire-to-tire is about ~74". The frame sits about ~23" off the ground and obviously the axle midsection is ~13.5". I will have a curved roof btw. I've beefed up the suspension to 3,500lb and tossed on 27" tires.

The only dimension that has me leery is the height. I intend to use 2x3 studs. The exterior walls will be made out of the strips of wood used in boat making - later fiberglass will be added. I may do 1/2" plywood interior on the walls. The roof will be the same boat strips/fiberglass with a plexiglass sheet moon roof. All said and done I don't expect a tremendous amount of weight up too high that would significantly throw my balance off (but tell me if I'm wrong). I'd guess that >65% of the total weight will be located within 12" of the frame. I do have decent winds here in Montana, high speed highways, and many rough roads to consider too. 

How should I approach finding the correct maximum height? (disregarding state/federal legal limits) Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

